# L.A.Wire 13x7 Reverse Gold Nipple



## gold rush (Apr 27, 2002)

*I Have 1 L.A. Wire 13x7 Reverse Gold Nipple Display Wheel First $200.00 takes it! Conrad 562 400-6353



*


----------



## Lowrider19 (Dec 27, 2012)

That's NOT an LA Wire Wheel.


----------



## gold rush (Apr 27, 2002)

*Prove me Wrong! 
*


----------



## DanielDucati (Jan 11, 2007)

gold rush said:


> *Prove me Wrong!
> *


Real LA Wire Wheels Dont have stepped spokes,There not tapered either its just one solid spoke from nipple to hub........plus Original LA Wire Wheels Had Stop Sign(Octagon) Adapters and hubs.......Thats a China that in your pic........its still a clean wheel............people that own Real LA Wire Wheels Will never get rid of them because they were built like a tank.......


----------



## gold rush (Apr 27, 2002)

*lol! Winky your describing the first generation L.A.Wires Ive sold more L.A.Wires than youve seen wheels remember I was The West Coast Distributor for L.A.Wire "Wheel Network" do your homework before you start tryn to check people I worked for L.A.Wire for years lol! and still have racks full of wheels! *


----------



## dirty dan (Feb 28, 2011)

Dam crazy. U woundnt have a streeing wheel hindin a way.???


----------



## aztecsef1 (May 10, 2007)

dirty dan said:


> Dam crazy. U woundnt have 2 streeing wheels hindin a way.???


Good question!


----------



## Lowrider19 (Dec 27, 2012)

Prove us wrong......show us the LA Wire Wheel markings.


----------



## gold rush (Apr 27, 2002)

Lowrider19 said:


> Prove us wrong......show us the LA Wire Wheel markings.



*Look Lowrider19 your the one that said this wasnt an L.A.Wire! You of all people shouldve stood up and proved me wrong instead of hiding behind your keyboard waiting for someone else to put their foot in their mouth. Now get your paper and pencil cause ima take you to school.... Now! When L.A.Wire started making K/O Wheels they started by making the Eagle series 80 spoke with octagon adapters L.A.Wire was the only other company making K/O wheels at the time other than Dayton & Zenith L.A.Wire made the Eagle series for a couple years then brought out the Gangster series 100 spoke K/O Wheels about 2 yrs later Roadster & every other wheel company started making wheels in china and were blowing L.A.Wire prices out the water because L.A.Wire made their wheels in Paramount,Ca USA so to continue to be competetive L.A.Wire had no choice but to have their parts made overseas to be able to compete with pricing during that time L.A.Wire changed the spokes they were using due to availability even at one point L.A.Wire used Stainless steel spokes I still have early wheels in stock but dont remember them being marked L.A.Wire Wheel... but I do own all the L.A.Wire prototype Wheels & Steering wheels Display items ect...to this day So again you should do your homework before you put your foot in your mouth you never know who your talking to in this case it was L.A.Wire!*


----------



## SJRaider18 (Sep 1, 2010)

:roflmao:


----------



## DanielDucati (Jan 11, 2007)

2nd Series and 3rd series LA Wire Wheels Were All made with China parts.......You made have been the dist. for LA but buying a china and calling it an LA Wire Wheel doesnt it make it a Real (USA Made)LA Wire Wheel..........rant all you want its still a china.....lol!!:roflmao:..........post the MFG date stamped on that wheel barrel...


gold rush said:


> *lol! Winky your describing the first generation L.A.Wires Ive sold more L.A.Wires than youve seen wheels remember I was The West Coast Distributor for L.A.Wire "Wheel Network" do your homework before you start tryn to check people I worked for L.A.Wire for years lol! and still have racks full of wheels! *


----------



## gold rush (Apr 27, 2002)

*Look Winky! i never said it wasnt a China wheel....I said it was an L.A.Wire Wheel and it was only 3rd series that was China made parts! people like you make me laugh! looking at the cars you own it shows me how much you really know about lowriders and Lowrider wheels go polish your Mags and leave this conversation for the real O.G's :drama:*


----------



## DanielDucati (Jan 11, 2007)

gold rush said:


> *Look Winky! i never said it wasnt a China wheel....I said it was an L.A.Wire Wheel and it was only 3rd series that was China made parts! people like you make me laugh! looking at the cars you own it shows me how much you really know about lowriders and Lowrider wheels go polish your Mags and leave this conversation for the real O.G's :drama:*


Thank You for admitting it is what it is and not what its not...........lol.....:roflmao:..................now post a pic of the mfg Date stamped On The Barrel.....


----------



## gold rush (Apr 27, 2002)

*Ok Winky! Now I never said it wasnt a China wheel BUT! I never said it WAS! so with that being said Winky! Heres a picture of the wheel siting on its original box!



And here Winky! is the Stamped date of manufacture in the wheel you asked to see!



And here Winky is another stamp on the wheel I thought you would like to see looks like it says Made in US to me Winky! so im still waiting for you to PROVE ME WRONG!!! Looks like you really dont know wtf your talking about lol! Nice try ROOKIE!!!!

*


----------



## MAKIN MONEY (Mar 9, 2004)

nice china bro


----------



## DanielDucati (Jan 11, 2007)

God your a dumbass middleman..........LA Wire Wheel Never made a wheel in 1999 they went out of buisness way befor then.......Bahahhahhaa!!!!:roflmao:.........I can put a china on a dayton box anyday too and fake a Made In USA(with China Parts) Stamp..........



gold rush said:


> *Ok Winky! Now I never said it wasnt a China wheel BUT! I never said it WAS! so with that being said Winky! Heres a picture of the wheel siting on its original box!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## gold rush (Apr 27, 2002)

*Sorry but im outta time to waste with a Retard that hasnt a clue what he's talking about! Really now you wanna debate about when L.A.Wire Closed? you really havent a clue! and I have better things to do than to fake an L.A.Wire wheel my guess is you must be about 16 yrs old and dont even own a car just try and act like you know shit when in fact your just some fuckin Hillbilly driving a tractor around your trailor park lol! im done with you! a waste of my time!*


----------



## SAUL (Mar 15, 2006)

That's a bad ass L.A wire Conrad


----------



## 64segura (Aug 15, 2008)

DanielDucati said:


> God your a dumbass middleman..........LA Wire Wheel Never made a wheel in 1999 they went out of buisness way befor then.......Bahahhahhaa!!!!:roflmao:.........I can put a china on a dayton box anyday too and fake a Made In USA(with China Parts) Stamp..........


Was up Homie! I bought da Dayton wheel u been looking for from this same guy good ppl by da way....I when n pick them up yesterday morning n let me tell u homie from wat I saw those r real LA WIRE WHEEL...ur fucking up his sale lol
This guy wasn't kidding around when he said he has a rack of old school LA WIRE WHEELS he does lol
He has so much lowrider vintage stuff accessories lowrider art n some bad ass old school cars...true OG he knows wat his talking about


----------



## DanielDucati (Jan 11, 2007)

Its pointless going back and forth because the fact of the matter is that wheel is built with china parts period...you can call it what you want LA Wires,OG Wires,Ramen Spokes,Panda takeout Knock Offs,Benihana's Wire Wheels,JD Zeniths........yadayada yada........I wish you a Good Luck with Your sale,Im done with this stupid single china topic........:roflmao:


----------



## *ROADSTAR* (Sep 16, 2010)

What up conrad.. TTT FOR A GOOD DUDE & A GOOD HONEST SELLER!!!


----------



## gold rush (Apr 27, 2002)

*Just thought id share this with you! DANIEL DOUCHEBAG! AKA WINKY! This just goes to show you how STUPID you are you were laughing saying L.A.Wire Closed down way before 1999 Well heres proof your an IDIOT!! heres a 2000 L.A. Wire Calender IDIOT! Now face it YOU DONT KNOW SHIT!!! so stay off my ad you WEENIE!!! lol!

*


----------



## manu samoa (Nov 2, 2005)

Conrad gold rush IS la wire wheel


----------



## RED PASSION (Dec 28, 2011)

AMEN !! For a good brother that knows his shit when it comes to L.A Wire Wheels !!


----------



## valley_legendz (Sep 17, 2009)

mmmmmm I like this one either for my conti or to make me a display table how much with shipping to 78501?


----------



## gold rush (Apr 27, 2002)

*Just add $25 to the price!*


----------



## DanielDucati (Jan 11, 2007)

Just glad your retarded ass admitted it was built with china parts from the get go,!!!......Bahahahhaaa!!!!!!:roflmao: Good luck selling that china wheel...Im sure someone will make a nice table out of it......lol..........and for your stupid ass that thinks you know anything about LA Wire Wheel......The Name/trademark Was Sold in 1996 and the new owners started pushing ching changs till 2001 till it was no longer profitable then they switched over to alloy wheels from china..............fuckin dumbass middle men......no wonder there almost nonexistant now....:rofl:


gold rush said:


> *Just thought id share this with you! DANIEL DOUCHEBAG! AKA WINKY! This just goes to show you how STUPID you are you were laughing saying L.A.Wire Closed down way before 1999 Well heres proof your an IDIOT!! heres a 2000 L.A. Wire Calender IDIOT! Now face it YOU DONT KNOW SHIT!!! so stay off my ad you WEENIE!!! lol!
> 
> *


----------



## gold rush (Apr 27, 2002)

*Your just plain STUPID!! You really have no clue what your talking about you weenie I think you just dream about owning some L.A.Wires lol! Childish RETARD! its evident you must live on a Farm or trailer park because you must not have anything better to do than try and act like you know something when in fact you dont! You just read about these things in the Magazines and most likely never even been in a Lowrider! lol! lil boy when you come to L.A. give me a call and ill take you for a ride in a real Lowrider! Dont worry! I have a car seat i can put you in lol!*


----------



## gold rush (Apr 27, 2002)

*Ok! well back to business! I have a 13x7 Reverse GN brand new! it was a display wheel in my shop its an L.A. Wire Gangster series 100 spoke USA Made in Paramount, Ca in 1999 its the only one I have first $200.00 takes it*


----------



## rIdaho (Dec 1, 2010)

Do you have any sets of 14's with gold nips?


----------



## gold rush (Apr 27, 2002)

*Na Sorry Brotha!
*


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

gold rush said:


> *Just thought id share this with you! DANIEL DOUCHEBAG! AKA WINKY! This just goes to show you how STUPID you are you were laughing saying L.A.Wire Closed down way before 1999 Well heres proof your an IDIOT!! heres a 2000 L.A. Wire Calender IDIOT! Now face it YOU DONT KNOW SHIT!!! so stay off my ad you WEENIE!!! lol!
> 
> *


have anymore of these posters?


----------



## Final Fantacy L.A. (Aug 22, 2004)

:roflmao:THATS RIGHT CONRAD!!! YOU THE OG OF THESE WIRES HOMIE TELL THEM WHATS UP......:thumbsup:


----------



## gold rush (Apr 27, 2002)

*Sorry Brotha No More Posters! Final Fantasy! :wave:*


----------



## Blue_moon69 (May 24, 2012)

:h5:


----------



## HUEY HEFNER (Jan 10, 2003)

gold rush said:


> *Just thought id share this with you! DANIEL DOUCHEBAG! AKA WINKY! This just goes to show you how STUPID you are you were laughing saying L.A.Wire Closed down way before 1999 Well heres proof your an IDIOT!! heres a 2000 L.A. Wire Calender IDIOT! Now face it YOU DONT KNOW SHIT!!! so stay off my ad you WEENIE!!! lol!
> 
> *



DAMM CONRAD I HAVE MY POSTERS OF JOHNS RIDE AND ONE SIGNED BY NENA AT THE SEMA SHOW.... JOHN JUS TALKED TO G AKA LA WIRE... HE NEVER SOLD THE NAME OR RIGHTS TO IT IT WAS HIM AND HIS POPS R.I.P THAT OWNED THE NAME.... HEAVY HITTERS ROLLED THE LA WIRES,,, BACK THEN G TOOK CARE OF EVERYONE,,,


----------



## Lowrider19 (Dec 27, 2012)

I wish they'd make a comeback. I always loved L.A. Wires......you got any knockoffs,adapters,wheel chips,key chains,anything left?


----------



## Blue_moon69 (May 24, 2012)

:buttkick:


----------



## Final Fantacy L.A. (Aug 22, 2004)

:thumbsup:


----------

